# Just for stonewash bags and leathers!



## shesnochill

Rebecca Minkoff’s stonewash leathers is one of the reasons I fell so hard and head over heel for her bags/brand back in the early 2000s.

I did a search for a thread specifically dedicated to stonewash bags and leathers but I couldn’t find one. So, I’m making one!

Please post and share your photos of your stonewash bags and let’s chat away!


----------



## shesnochill

I’ll start, currently I own:

Stonewash Black Morning After Bag with silver hardware & b/w floral lining
Stonewash Blue Matinee/Mattie with grey suede flaps also with silver hardware w/ b/w floral lining


----------



## shesnochill

The stonewash leathers are so cool. The color can look different depending on lighting.

This photo was taken yesterday in the sunlight.

Stonewash Blue Matinee again


----------



## Antonia

If anyone wants to get rid of their SW MAB's call me!


----------



## Shelby33

SW black


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 4763754
> 
> SW black


I could stare at this bag for hours!


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> I could stare at this bag for hours!


I can touch it for hours!


----------



## jennalovesbags

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 4763754
> 
> SW black


I die.


----------



## Shelby33

jennalovesbags said:


> I die.


Don't die!


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> View attachment 4763754
> 
> SW black


Honestly, I can't understand why these bags are just not being made anymore....I mean....just look at it!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Honestly, I can't understand why these bags are just not being made anymore....I mean....just look at it!


I don't know but I bet it beats any leather out there!


----------



## shesnochill

RM’s Stonewash leathers is hands down one of the best learners I’ve ever met.


----------



## Jeepgurl76

BSW MAB and MAM


----------



## Antonia

Carrieshaver said:


> BSW MAB and MAM
> 
> View attachment 4777401


I just died and went to stonewash heaven!!!


----------



## Antonia

I'll have to contribute to this thread with a pic of my 2 SW bags together!!


----------



## shesnochill

Carrieshaver said:


> BSW MAB and MAM
> 
> View attachment 4777401


Omfg. Promise me you'll never let those babies go. What a gorgeous pair!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

shesnochill said:


> Omfg. Promise me you'll never let those babies go. What a gorgeous pair!


Never Ever  I’m so in love with these bags!! I love all my babies lol bags ha ha


----------



## Antonia

Here are my two babies!!!


----------



## shesnochill

Antonia said:


> Here are my two babies!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4781366


Drool. Love the Sage MAB!


----------



## sdkitty

shesnochill said:


> Drool. Love the Sage MAB!


wish I knew how to ID these from pics....I think people who know what they have are gonna want a good price and people who don't know won't but I wouldn't know from a photo in an ad


----------



## shesnochill

sdkitty said:


> wish I knew how to ID these from pics....I think people who know what they have are gonna want a good price and people who don't know won't but I wouldn't know from a photo in an ad


I think we explained to somebody else who was curious in another thread!

@Antonia
@Carrieshaver 
@Shelby33
@samfalstaff

If I happen to stumble across that thread again; I'll tag you!


----------



## samfalstaff

shesnochill said:


> I think we explained to somebody else who was curious in another thread!
> 
> @Antonia
> @Carrieshaver
> @Shelby33
> @samfalstaff
> 
> If I happen to stumble across that thread again; I'll tag you!


I think we looked at the zipper tracks.


----------



## shesnochill

@Carrieshaver & I are leaning towards Stonewash Blue after investigating.

This bag must’ve been loved by a few before finding its way to me lol.


----------



## Antonia

shesnochill said:


> @Carrieshaver & I are leaning towards Stonewash Blue after investigating.
> 
> This bag must’ve been loved by a few before finding its way to me lol.
> 
> View attachment 4797799
> 
> 
> View attachment 4797800
> 
> 
> View attachment 4797801
> 
> 
> View attachment 4797802
> 
> 
> View attachment 4797803
> 
> 
> View attachment 4797804
> 
> 
> View attachment 4797805
> 
> 
> View attachment 4797806
> 
> 
> View attachment 4797807


I just commented on your other thread that I knew this was stonewash!  Any idea what the circle stain is?  Have you tried to clean it?


----------



## shesnochill

Just finished restoring this bag! Washed the interior flipped inside out & CPR’ed + LH’ed it all around


----------



## Shelby33

shesnochill said:


> Just finished restoring this bag! Washed the interior flipped inside out & CPR’ed + LH’ed it all around
> 
> View attachment 4801751
> 
> 
> View attachment 4801752
> 
> 
> View attachment 4801753
> 
> 
> View attachment 4801754


Looks awesome!


----------



## samfalstaff

shesnochill said:


> Just finished restoring this bag! Washed the interior flipped inside out & CPR’ed + LH’ed it all around
> 
> View attachment 4801751
> 
> 
> View attachment 4801752
> 
> 
> View attachment 4801753
> 
> 
> View attachment 4801754


What soap do you use for the interior? Looks good!


----------



## shesnochill

samfalstaff said:


> What soap do you use for the interior? Looks good!



Detergent! Kirkland.


----------



## sdkitty

shesnochill said:


> Detergent! Kirkland.


great job
you make it look easy


----------



## Jeepgurl76

SWB Tess


----------



## sdkitty

Carrieshaver said:


> SWB Tess
> 
> View attachment 4802178
> 
> 
> View attachment 4802179
> 
> 
> View attachment 4802183
> 
> 
> View attachment 4802184
> 
> 
> View attachment 4802185


nice leather
you must have dozens of RM bags by now


----------



## Jeepgurl76

sdkitty said:


> nice leather
> you must have dozens of RM bags by now


I do! I really should stop!! Lol There such good bags.


----------



## sdkitty

Carrieshaver said:


> I do! I really should stop!! Lol There such good bags.





Carrieshaver said:


> I do! I really should stop!! Lol There such good bags.


I guess you'll slow down eventually.  Have you been buying at this rate for a long time or just recently?


----------



## Jeepgurl76

sdkitty said:


> I guess you'll slow down eventually.  Have you been buying at this rate for a long time or just recently?


I use to buy a lot of LV but sold most of it off and then In recent months been buying RM bags and recently a few Balenciaga bags. I’m ready to slow down and maybe even let go of a few that i just don’t really love.


----------



## Antonia

Carrieshaver said:


> I use to buy a lot of LV but sold most of it off and then In recent months been buying RM bags and recently a few Balenciaga bags. I’m ready to slow down and maybe even let go of a few that i just don’t really love.


I hear you!  It can be a little overwhealming to have so many because really, you'd have to change them out daily to use them all equally.....so how many days do you think you would you be swapping out bags? A month straight possibly?  I'm afraid to ask!!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Antonia said:


> I hear you!  It can be a little overwhealming to have so many because really, you'd have to change them out daily to use them all equally.....so how many days do you think you would you be swapping out bags? A month straight possibly?  I'm afraid to ask!!


Sometimes I go 3 days with one bag. Usually I swap my bag out everyday. I find it’s easy because I keep everything organized in my pouches lol


----------



## shesnochill

@Carrieshaver


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Carrieshaver said:


> Sometimes I go 3 days with one bag. Usually I swap my bag out everyday. I find it’s easy because I keep everything organized in my pouches lol


I kinda have to or my bags would never get used ha ha!! Plus I love having a different bag for a different day!!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Matties 
Stonewash Black and Blue.


----------



## sdkitty

shesnochill said:


> @Carrieshaver & I are leaning towards Stonewash Blue after investigating.
> 
> This bag must’ve been loved by a few before finding its way to me lol.
> 
> View attachment 4797799
> 
> 
> View attachment 4797800
> 
> 
> View attachment 4797801
> 
> 
> View attachment 4797802
> 
> 
> View attachment 4797803
> 
> 
> View attachment 4797804
> 
> 
> View attachment 4797805
> 
> 
> View attachment 4797806
> 
> 
> View attachment 4797807
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> n


nice leather on that
I had a BBW MAM that was a special order for PF....owned by two PF members before me.....was several years old but in good shape when I got her


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Stonewash Family Pic
Back row to front.
1. Blue Tess
2. Black Matinee
3. Blue  Matinee
4. Black MAB
5. Black MAM


----------



## Antonia

Carrieshaver said:


> Stonewash Family Pic
> Back row to front.
> 1. Blue Tess
> 2. Black Matinee
> 3. Blue  Matinee
> 4. Black MAB
> 5. Black MAM
> 
> View attachment 4802447
> 
> 
> View attachment 4802448
> 
> 
> View attachment 4802449
> 
> 
> View attachment 4802450
> 
> 
> View attachment 4802451


You know what my favorite one is.....the MAB!!


----------



## samfalstaff

Carrieshaver said:


> I do! I really should stop!! Lol There such good bags.


Nooooo! Don't stop!


----------



## samfalstaff

Antonia said:


> I hear you!  It can be a little overwhealming to have so many because really, you'd have to change them out daily to use them all equally.....so how many days do you think you would you be swapping out bags? A month straight possibly?  I'm afraid to ask!!


Sounds like my husband's argument to me. As long as you keep it to 52, then you can carry one bag a week and go through all of them in one year!


----------



## samfalstaff

Carrieshaver said:


> Stonewash Family Pic
> Back row to front.
> 1. Blue Tess
> 2. Black Matinee
> 3. Blue  Matinee
> 4. Black MAB
> 5. Black MAM
> 
> View attachment 4802447
> 
> 
> View attachment 4802448
> 
> 
> View attachment 4802449
> 
> 
> View attachment 4802450
> 
> 
> View attachment 4802451


I just love that MAB and MAM!


----------



## laurenrr

samfalstaff said:


> Sounds like my husband's argument to me. As long as you keep it to 52, then you can carry one bag a week and go through all of them in one year!


Your husband is nicer than mine lol


----------



## shesnochill

Carrieshaver said:


> Stonewash Family Pic
> Back row to front.
> 1. Blue Tess
> 2. Black Matinee
> 3. Blue  Matinee
> 4. Black MAB
> 5. Black MAM
> 
> View attachment 4802447
> 
> 
> View attachment 4802448
> 
> 
> View attachment 4802449
> 
> 
> View attachment 4802450
> 
> 
> View attachment 4802451



I need to change my panties after these pics!!!!


----------



## shesnochill

A few of you own a black stonewash with blue suede flaps Matties here right? I think @Carrieshaver @laurenrr and @samfalstaff ? Did I get that right lol testing my aging memory.


----------



## laurenrr

shesnochill said:


> A few of you own a black stonewash with blue suede flaps Matties here right? I think @Carrieshaver @laurenrr and @samfalstaff ? Did I get that right lol testing my aging memory.


Yes! Your memory is really good!


----------



## samfalstaff

shesnochill said:


> A few of you own a black stonewash with blue suede flaps Matties here right? I think @Carrieshaver @laurenrr and @samfalstaff ? Did I get that right lol testing my aging memory.


Yes for me.


----------



## samfalstaff

laurenrr said:


> Your husband is nicer than mine lol


Unfortunately, I am currently over that amount. So I'm thinking hard about selling some bags. Not RM though. Too much blood, sweat, and tears (well, lots of computer time on ebay, PM,...) went into buying those!


----------



## Antonia

shesnochill said:


> I need to change my panties after these pics!!!!


OMG!!!!


----------



## shesnochill

I have been neglecting my SWB MAB. So I decided to finally switch it out to take along with me on a nice little afternoon adventure today. We went to get coffee, picked up an online shopping order, and we grabbed a burrito.


----------



## sdkitty

my one and only - sage mattie


----------



## sdkitty

I really don't want to buy any more bags until I sell something (which has been difficult lately).  But if I were to buy one, I think maybe blue stonewash - either full size MA or mattie.  I have too many black bags and I think for a full sized MA the color would need to be dark (for me) so it wouldn't look so huge.  I guess maybe the MA and the Matinee aren't that different in size.  I really haven't looked at myself in the mirror much with my new Mattie.  I think it's fine size-wise on shoulder but maybe looks a bit large on the arm.
So color choices are sage (I have), black, blue, (grey?)?


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> I really don't want to buy any more bags until I sell something (which has been difficult lately).  But if I were to buy one, I think maybe blue stonewash - either full size MA or mattie.  I have too many black bags and I think for a full sized MA the color would need to be dark (for me) so it wouldn't look so huge.  I guess maybe the MA and the Matinee aren't that different in size.  I really haven't looked at myself in the mirror much with my new Mattie.  I think it's fine size-wise on shoulder but maybe looks a bit large on the arm.
> So color choices are sage (I have), black, blue, (grey?)?


There is blue, sage, black, chocolate, and tobacco. No SW grey, but the SW blue does look grey and is very hard to find. They used to be called "satin wash". If I find any other colors I'll post them but I think that's it. Also most people selling don't know they have a SW. The black SW has a black zipper track, not blue.


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> There is blue, sage, black, chocolate, and tobacco. No SW grey, but the SW blue does look grey and is very hard to find. They used to be called "satin wash". If I find any other colors I'll post them but I think that's it. Also most people selling don't know they have a SW. The black SW has a black zipper track, not blue.


right.....people don't know what they have and if they do know, they want a premium for it.
If anything I'd probably like blue but maybe one (my sage) is enough
thanks 

probably if anyone here saw a blue SW bag they'd snap it up for themselves but I'll keep my eye out.  I got really lucky with that sage one, which looks much better than the pics


----------



## sdkitty

Carrieshaver said:


> Stonewash Family Pic
> Back row to front.
> 1. Blue Tess
> 2. Black Matinee
> 3. Blue  Matinee
> 4. Black MAB
> 5. Black MAM
> 
> View attachment 4802447
> 
> 
> View attachment 4802448
> 
> 
> View attachment 4802449
> 
> 
> View attachment 4802450
> 
> 
> View attachment 4802451


so looking at your pics, the full size MAB is larger than the matinee? but not by much?


----------



## Shelby33

I think this is SW tobacco


----------



## shesnochill

Carrieshaver said:


> Stonewash Family Pic
> Back row to front.
> 1. Blue Tess
> 2. Black Matinee
> 3. Blue  Matinee
> 4. Black MAB
> 5. Black MAM
> 
> View attachment 4802447
> 
> 
> View attachment 4802448
> 
> 
> View attachment 4802449
> 
> 
> View attachment 4802450
> 
> 
> View attachment 4802451



Oh man.. I never get tired of seeing this Stonewash family porn pic @Carrieshaver


----------



## shesnochill

sdkitty said:


> so looking at your pics, the full size MAB is larger than the matinee? but not by much?




The Matinee felt a little bit bigger to me. IN MY OPINION

I owned a handful and sold them all off because I hated how small the opening of the bag was. Not as accessible as a Nikki or MAB.


----------



## shesnochill

Shelby33 said:


> There is blue, sage, black, chocolate, and tobacco. No SW grey, but the SW blue does look grey and is very hard to find. They used to be called "satin wash". If I find any other colors I'll post them but I think that's it. Also most people selling don't know they have a SW. The black SW has a black zipper track, not blue.




Sigh, the dream! I’d love:

Blue
Sage
Chocolate


----------



## sdkitty

shesnochill said:


> The Matinee felt a little bit bigger to me. IN MY OPINION
> 
> I owned a handful and sold them all off because I hated how small the opening of the bag was. Not as accessible as a Nikki or MAB.


someone else said that about the opening on the Matinee but it doesn't bother me.....I'm liking it more than the MAM (which I've had a few of but sold)
Nikki isn't or me as I don't like hobos - too hard to find your stuff IMO


----------



## shesnochill

@sdkitty 

Yay! So happy that you love your Sage Mattie! Unfortunately, one Mattie after another (haha) I just couldn't find myself going for my Matties in my collection. I've always been a big bag + a big opening kind of gal.

MAMs I've come to terms with isn't for me either. Which reminds me.. I need to list the MAM I have up..

Nikkis aren't my favorite. My #1 is still the MAB.

Do you like totes? Like the LV Neverfulls?


----------



## sdkitty

shesnochill said:


> @sdkitty
> 
> Yay! So happy that you love your Sage Mattie! Unfortunately, one Mattie after another (haha) I just couldn't find myself going for my Matties in my collection. I've always been a big bag + a big opening kind of gal.
> 
> MAMs I've come to terms with isn't for me either. Which reminds me.. I need to list the MAM I have up..
> 
> Nikkis aren't my favorite. My #1 is still the MAB.
> 
> Do you like totes? Like the LV Neverfulls?


not familiar with neverfull
I haven't owned a full size MA but if the right one came up I might like to try....can you shoulder carry it?


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> not familiar with neverfull
> I haven't owned a full size MA but if the right one came up I might like to try....can you shoulder carry it?


Yes!


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> Yes!


ok, just googled neverfull....I'm not that much on totes
good to know you can shoulder carry the MAB


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> I think this is SW tobacco
> View attachment 4826592


I want this. The lucky buyer of this bag also posted a picture of it riding shotgun and it looked HEAVENLY.


----------



## sdkitty

samfalstaff said:


> I want this. The lucky buyer of this bag also posted a picture of it riding shotgun and it looked HEAVENLY.


interesting that they did two greens in the SW


----------



## samfalstaff

sdkitty said:


> interesting that they did two greens in the SW


Also interesting that tobacco and chocolate seem so similar in color.


----------



## sdkitty

samfalstaff said:


> Also interesting that tobacco and chocolate seem so similar in color.


gives more neutral colored options...for me a MAB would need to be dark color - so it wouldn't look as huge


----------



## Antonia

shesnochill said:


> @sdkitty
> 
> Yay! So happy that you love your Sage Mattie! Unfortunately, one Mattie after another (haha) I just couldn't find myself going for my Matties in my collection. I've always been a big bag + a big opening kind of gal.
> 
> MAMs I've come to terms with isn't for me either. Which reminds me.. I need to list the MAM I have up..
> 
> Nikkis aren't my favorite. My #1 is still the MAB.
> 
> Do you like totes? Like the LV Neverfulls?


I agree with all of this 100%


----------



## shesnochill

sdkitty said:


> not familiar with neverfull
> I haven't owned a full size MA but if the right one came up I might like to try....can you shoulder carry it?




YES!!!!

Check our the In Action thread and the modeling threads.


----------



## sdkitty

shesnochill said:


> YES!!!!
> 
> Check our the In Action thread and the modeling threads.


OK, the first modelling pic with a MA bag I found on that thread was you with your blue BW.  I see it does fit on your shoulder.  You look pretty petite.  The bag does look large on you but I guess the mattie is almost as large.  One of these days maybe I full size MA will come along for me.  I need to post some bags for sale.  Thanks


----------



## Jeepgurl76

SWB Tess and SWB Matinee


----------



## Jeepgurl76

SWB Tess


----------



## Jeepgurl76

SWB Matinee


----------



## Jeepgurl76

SW black and Blue Matinee


----------



## Jeepgurl76

SWB Matinee


----------



## Jeepgurl76

SW Black Matinee and MAB


----------



## Jeepgurl76

SWB MAB


----------



## Jeepgurl76

SWB MAB and MAM


----------



## Jeepgurl76

SWB MAM and Matinee


----------



## Jeepgurl76

SWB MAM


----------



## Antonia

Jeepgurl76 said:


> SWB MAB
> 
> View attachment 4845152
> 
> 
> View attachment 4845153


Whenever you're ready to let this one go, you know who to call!!


----------



## Shelby33

SW Espresso MAM




With SW black MAB


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> SW Espresso MAM
> View attachment 4884541
> View attachment 4884542
> View attachment 4884543
> 
> With SW black MAB
> View attachment 4884544


ohh dark brown with silver HW....nice!


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> ohh dark brown with silver HW....nice!


I think the silver looks great with the color, I don't think brass would have looked as nice.


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> I think the silver looks great with the color, I don't think brass would have looked as nice.


I prefer silver or GM hardware in most bags.  but certain ones do look good with gold


----------



## samfalstaff

sdkitty said:


> I prefer silver or GM hardware in most bags.  but certain ones do look good with gold


What is GM?


----------



## sdkitty

samfalstaff said:


> What is GM?


gunmetal


----------



## samfalstaff

sdkitty said:


> gunmetal


Oh, okay.


----------



## Shelby33

I don't have a picture but there was a "brown/red" or "red/brown" SW SO Darling as well in 2010 or 2011.


----------



## Shelby33

Another SW, Emerald mini Beloved, SO, 2010 (not mine).


----------



## laurenrr

Shelby33 said:


> Another SW, Emerald mini Beloved, SO, 2010 (not mine).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4939511


I had this bag!!


----------



## Shelby33

laurenrr said:


> I had this bag!!


How was it!?!


----------



## laurenrr

Shelby33 said:


> How was it!?!


It was beautiful and very soft but honestly i never wore it. The color was not for me irl.


----------



## Shelby33

laurenrr said:


> It was beautiful and very soft but honestly i never wore it. The color was not for me irl.


It's funny she named the leather "emerald" because it's nothing like it. Pretty bag though.


----------



## Shelby33

There was also a SO for SW Black Nikkis. They had silver HW, would love to find one of these. But I love my midnight so much maybe I wouldn't.


----------



## Jeepgurl76

SWB Mattie


----------



## Jeepgurl76

SWB Tess


----------



## Jeepgurl76

SWB Mattie


----------



## Jeepgurl76

SWB MAB


----------



## sdkitty

Jeepgurl76 said:


> SWB Mattie


I may need one of these.  of course finding one could be a challenge, esp since sellers rarely give detailed info


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> I think this is SW tobacco
> View attachment 4826592


this looks green to me...?  I was wondering about tobacco vs chocolate


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> this looks green to me...?  I was wondering about tobacco vs chocolate


Me too.


----------



## Shelby33

SW chocolate MAB


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Black Stonewash Nikki


----------



## samfalstaff

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Black Stonewash Nikki


Nice! What is the interior?


----------



## Jeepgurl76

samfalstaff said:


> Nice! What is the interior?


BW Floral.


----------



## Antonia

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Black Stonewash Nikki


OMG I love it! Congrats!!  I knew this was SW!!!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Antonia said:


> OMG I love it! Congrats!!  I knew this was SW!!!


Omg the bag is stunning and so smooth and soft! I didn’t expect it to be as smooth and soft as the my other SW bags.


----------



## Shelby33

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Black Stonewash Nikki


Yes!!! This was a special order, I forget how many were made, 8 or 12. Congratulations!!!! It's beautiful!!!!


----------



## Antonia

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Omg the bag is stunning and so smooth and soft! I didn’t expect it to be as smooth and soft as the my other SW bags.


I'm so jelly!    Now you finally have a SW Nikki!  All that's left is to find a SW blue Nikki, then your collection will be complete? 
Also dying to see your new MAB!  When do you get that one?


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> Yes!!! This was a special order, I forget how many were made, 8 or 12. Congratulations!!!! It's beautiful!!!!


WOW, that is so rare!!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Antonia said:


> I'm so jelly!    Now you finally have a SW Nikki!  All that's left is to find a SW blue Nikki, then your collection will be complete?
> Also dying to see your new MAB!  When do you get that one?


Hopefully someday a SW Blue Nikki pops up. Always looking ha ha. Motivating me to look harder now I feel how amazingly soft this is! MAB has not shipped yet  trying to be patient.


----------



## Antonia

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Hopefully someday a SW Blue Nikki pops up. Always looking ha ha. Motivating me to look harder now I feel how amazingly soft this is! MAB has not shipped yet  trying to be patient.


I'll be on the lookout for you!!!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Antonia said:


> I'll be on the lookout for you!!!


Thank you!


----------



## samfalstaff

I could live in this thread.


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Posting more SW Black Nikki because it’s so pretty


----------



## sdkitty

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Posting more SW Black Nikki because it’s so pretty


still waiting for your new (greyish) bag?


----------



## Jeepgurl76

sdkitty said:


> still waiting for your new (greyish) bag?


Looks like tomorrow or Saturday delivery.


----------



## Antonia

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Looks like tomorrow or Saturday delivery.


That is taking way too long...I need pics now!


----------



## sdkitty

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Looks like tomorrow or Saturday delivery.


I'm very compulsive about deliveries....hope you get it tomorrow


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Antonia said:


> That is taking way too long...I need pics now!


I know I’m dying to know what color this bag is!! Better get delivered tomorrow ha ha.


----------



## Shelby33

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Posting more SW Black Nikki because it’s so pretty


I love it with the silver HW!


----------



## Shelby33

SW Chocolate after conditioning and spraying. This feels different than my other SW bags, almost like suede. Love it!!!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

SWB Nikki. I took this on my dslr and I’m hoping when you zoom in on this photo it doesn’t loose clarity.


----------



## Shelby33

Jeepgurl76 said:


> SWB Nikki. I took this on my dslr and I’m hoping when you zoom in on this photo it doesn’t loose clarity.


Looks beautiful!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

One more


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Now this makes me want to rephotograph all my bags


----------



## sdkitty

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Now this makes me want to rephotograph all my bags


I just noticed your bird avatar.  so pretty.  a parrot?


----------



## Jeepgurl76

sdkitty said:


> I just noticed your bird avatar.  so pretty.  a parrot?


Yes, that’s my Sam.


----------



## sdkitty

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Yes, that’s my Sam.


there are some bird lovers in the Animalicious subforum.  you might enjoy posting pics and talking to them.


----------



## Jeepgurl76

SWB Tess


----------



## samfalstaff

Jeepgurl76 said:


> SWB Nikki. I took this on my dslr and I’m hoping when you zoom in on this photo it doesn’t loose clarity.


Yes! Have to get all those little SW wrinkles!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

SWB Mattie


----------



## Jeepgurl76

SWB Mattie and MAB


----------



## Antonia

Jeepgurl76 said:


> SWB Mattie and MAB


These are TDF!!!


----------



## Shelby33

And to confuse us even more.....


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> And to confuse us even more.....
> View attachment 4976579


OH MY GOSH!!!  This is stunning!!!  I wonder who has this lovely bag now??


----------



## shesnochill

Antonia said:


> OH MY GOSH!!!  This is stunning!!!  I wonder who has this lovely bag now??



Didn't @Shelby33 buy it?


----------



## shesnochill

I may be confusing myself with things since I've been out of the loop here, ladies. Haha


----------



## samfalstaff

shesnochill said:


> I may be confusing myself with things since I've been out of the loop here, ladies. Haha


Haha. I don't think anyone on here has it. Could be the new HG bag though for some...


----------



## Shelby33

shesnochill said:


> Didn't @Shelby33 buy it?


Nope! My SW black has a black zipper. I don't recall seeing this for sale.


----------



## Jeepgurl76

SWB MAB


----------



## Antonia

Jeepgurl76 said:


> SWB MAB


This has paisley lining, right?  It's so beautiful!!!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Antonia said:


> This has paisley lining, right?  It's so beautiful!!!


Yes


----------



## Jeepgurl76

SWB MAB


----------



## Shelby33

Jeepgurl76 said:


> SWB MAB


I love it with the paisley lining!!


----------



## JenJBS

@Jeepgurl76  You're stonewash Nikki is just extraordinary!  So soft and smooshy!


----------



## JenJBS

Shelby33 said:


> SW Chocolate after conditioning and spraying. This feels different than my other SW bags, almost like suede. Love it!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4972744



Now I am seriously craving some chocolate!


----------



## Shelby33

SW chocolate, SW black and SW Espresso in front.


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> SW chocolate, SW black and SW Espresso in front.
> View attachment 4982894


beautiful....the expresso is almost black (at least in the pic)


----------



## laurenrr

Shelby33 said:


> SW chocolate, SW black and SW Espresso in front.
> View attachment 4982894


Love that espresso


----------



## samfalstaff

sdkitty said:


> beautiful....the expresso is almost black (at least in the pic)


It does look black, but if you look closely at the stitching or the zipper track, you'll notice it's brown.


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> It does look black, but if you look closely at the stitching or the zipper track, you'll notice it's brown.


If the bags were in the sun you'd better be able to see the difference.


----------



## Shelby33

Here's a better picture


----------



## sdkitty

samfalstaff said:


> It does look black, but if you look closely at the stitching or the zipper track, you'll notice it's brown.





Shelby33 said:


> Here's a better picture
> View attachment 4982994


they're both lovely
if you decide you can't give them enough love....


----------



## Shelby33

laurenrr said:


> Love that espresso


Oh me too, love it with the silver HW!


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> Oh me too, love it with the silver HW!


I prefer silver hw on most bags too


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> OH MY GOSH!!!  This is stunning!!!  I wonder who has this lovely bag now??


I don't know but this means we can't just assume a blue zipper track means it's not SW. We'd have to see the zipper track of the front pocket too.


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> Here's a better picture
> View attachment 4982994


This is gorgeous!


----------



## shesnochill

Shelby33 said:


> Here's a better picture
> View attachment 4982994



Drool. This photo literally makes me want some chocolate.. haha


----------



## shesnochill

Shelby33 said:


> SW chocolate, SW black and SW Espresso in front.
> View attachment 4982894



Are all of these MABs @Shelby33?


----------



## Shelby33

shesnochill said:


> Are all of these MABs @Shelby33?


The one in front, the espresso, is a MAM, the other two are MABs.


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> This is gorgeous!


Thank you!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Found this pic on IG. Sage Stonewash MAB.


----------



## Shelby33

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Found this pic on IG. Sage Stonewash MAB.


I love the silver HW!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

IG pic. Stonewash Nikki


----------



## Jeepgurl76

I need to post a Stonewash updated family pic.


----------



## Antonia

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Found this pic on IG. Sage Stonewash MAB.


Whoah!!! Silver HW???


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Found this on Posh. Espresso Stonewash MAM and has a strap. Interesting it had a strap. Seller states it was from a special order. Just curious if the strap was part of it.  It’s Beautiful ❤


----------



## Jeepgurl76

SWB MAM. Pics from Posh ❤️


----------



## Jeepgurl76

SWB MAM. Posh pics.


----------



## samfalstaff

Jeepgurl76 said:


> SWB MAM. Posh pics.
> 
> View attachment 4990964
> 
> 
> View attachment 4990965
> 
> 
> View attachment 4990966


What is the smaller strap?


----------



## samfalstaff

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Found this on Posh. Espresso Stonewash MAM and has a strap. Interesting it had a strap. Seller states it was from a special order. Just curious if the strap was part of it.  It’s Beautiful ❤
> 
> View attachment 4990941
> 
> 
> View attachment 4990942
> 
> 
> View attachment 4990943
> 
> 
> View attachment 4990944
> 
> 
> View attachment 4990945


My old espresso SW MAM (which shelby now has) had a strap. I remember this listing. The seller refused to take better pictures for me so I passed on it.


----------



## Shelby33

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Found this on Posh. Espresso Stonewash MAM and has a strap. Interesting it had a strap. Seller states it was from a special order. Just curious if the strap was part of it.  It’s Beautiful ❤
> 
> View attachment 4990941
> 
> 
> View attachment 4990942
> 
> 
> View attachment 4990943
> 
> 
> View attachment 4990944
> 
> 
> View attachment 4990945


I have this bag, it was a special order and did come with a strap.


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> What is the smaller strap?


That's a hobo strap, the longer strap was known as an Elisha strap, b4 MAMs and MABs came with straps.


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Whoah!!! Silver HW???


I'm pretty sure I've seen quite a few sage with silver HW?


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> That's a hobo strap, the longer strap was known as an Elisha strap, b4 MAMs and MABs came with straps.


I thought it looked familiar.


----------



## JenJBS

Jeepgurl76 said:


> I need to post a Stonewash updated family pic.



Yes, please!


----------



## shesnochill

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Found this pic on IG. Sage Stonewash MAB.
> 
> View attachment 4990916
> 
> 
> View attachment 4990963




I used to have this bag!! Bought it brand new and used it like 3-4X during college.. lol I have some photos of me at school with it on my desk somewhere on here.

The MAMs just never worked for me. I carry too much sh**


----------



## shesnochill

Jeepgurl76 said:


> SWB MAM. Pics from Posh ❤




I want one so bad!!!!!


----------



## shesnochill

Jeepgurl76 said:


> SWB MAM. Posh pics.
> 
> View attachment 4990964
> 
> 
> View attachment 4990965
> 
> 
> View attachment 4990966




The one MAM I want..... seriously.


----------



## Debshu523

shesnochill said:


> I’ll start, currently I own:
> 
> Stonewash Black Morning After Bag with silver hardware & b/w floral lining
> Stonewash Blue Matinee/Mattie with grey suede flaps also with silver hardware w/ b/w floral lining


OMG! That MAB is my dream!!!❤️❤️❤️


----------



## shesnochill

Shelby33 said:


> Here's a better picture
> View attachment 4982994




@Shelby33 this photo deserves to be framed in the hall of TPF lol


----------



## shesnochill

Antonia said:


> Here are my two babies!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4781366




@Antonia - is that a SWB MAM? I didnt


----------



## shesnochill

Debshu523 said:


> OMG! That MAB is my dream!!!❤❤❤




I’m sure there are others out there!! Keep an eye out!!


----------



## MJDaisy

I have a really dumb question lol I just got a matinee — how do I know if the leather is stone wash or not ?  You’d think after 14 years on this forum I would know lol


----------



## Antonia

MJDaisy said:


> I have a really dumb question lol I just got a matinee — how do I know if the leather is stone wash or not ?  You’d think after 14 years on this forum I would know lol


Show us a pic!!  It's very smooth and soft to the touch...I always describe it like you're running your hands over baby powder.


----------



## MJDaisy

Antonia said:


> Show us a pic!!  It's very smooth and soft to the touch...I always describe it like you're running your hands over baby powder.





I think this is glazed and not stone wash after looking closer?


----------



## Jeepgurl76

MJDaisy said:


> View attachment 5008580
> 
> I think this is glazed and not stone wash after looking closer?


Glazed  Matinee bags that came in Stonewash that i know of are Black, Blue and sage.


----------



## Antonia

MJDaisy said:


> View attachment 5008580
> 
> I think this is glazed and not stone wash after looking closer?


I think Carrie has this bag, she would know.  It's not SW...SW has a matte finish.


----------



## Antonia

MJDaisy said:


> View attachment 5008580
> 
> I think this is glazed and not stone wash after looking closer?


BTW, it's gorgeous!!!  Congrats!


----------



## MJDaisy

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Glazed  Matinee bags that came in Stonewash that i know of are Black, Blue and sage.


I think I used to have a blue stone wash one (it was like thunder blue or thunder grey?). Sold it years ago!


----------



## MJDaisy

Antonia said:


> I think Carrie has this bag, she would know.  It's not SW...SW has a matte finish.


I think I used to have a blue stone wash one (it was like thunder blue or thunder grey?). Sold it years ago!  This is my replacement. I do love the glazed too!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

MJDaisy said:


> I think I used to have a blue stone wash one (it was like thunder blue or thunder grey?). Sold it years ago!  This is my replacement. I do love the glazed too!


SWB Mattie so smooth and soft.


----------



## Shelby33

shesnochill said:


> @Shelby33 this photo deserves to be framed in the hall of TPF lol


Thank you Anna!


----------



## shesnochill

Shelby33 said:


> Thank you Anna!



TPF Hall of Fame


----------



## Shelby33

shesnochill said:


> TPF Hall of Fame


Hahaha there should be one!


----------



## shesnochill

Jeepgurl76 said:


> SWB Mattie so smooth and soft.




I love that you are my former bag's new mama!


----------



## shesnochill

@Antonia - I recall you posting photos of both of your SWB MABs. I can't seem to find that post. Haha help!


----------



## Skittle

Does anyone know in what year was the SWB Nikki with paisley lining sold? 

I searched the forum but I couldn't find any mention of it, only of the SWB Nikki with mosaic lining. But I found a sold listing on Poshmark, so I know it exists.


----------



## LipglossedX

Here's a photo of a brand new stonewash black Nikki I found... interesting how smooth they start out. I think the wrinkles all come mostly from using them.


----------



## Antonia

LipglossedX said:


> Here's a photo of a brand new stonewash black Nikki I found... interesting how smooth they start out. I think the wrinkles all come mostly from using them.
> 
> View attachment 5028287


It really is a very interesting type of leather...there's nothing like it!!


----------



## Shelby33

Skittle said:


> Does anyone know in what year was the SWB Nikki with paisley lining sold?
> 
> I searched the forum but I couldn't find any mention of it, only of the SWB Nikki with mosaic lining. But I found a sold listing on Poshmark, so I know it exists.


I know there was a special order made. Honestly don't know if there was a SWB Nikki before that. Also SW used to be called "satin wash"..


----------



## Shelby33

Shelby33 said:


> I know there was a special order made. Honestly don't know if there was a SWB Nikki before that. Also SW used to be called "satin wash"..


Oh you saw on with paisley? Maybe 07?


----------



## samfalstaff

Skittle said:


> Does anyone know in what year was the SWB Nikki with paisley lining sold?
> 
> I searched the forum but I couldn't find any mention of it, only of the SWB Nikki with mosaic lining. But I found a sold listing on Poshmark, so I know it exists.


Stonewash blue or black? I have a stonewash black Nikki with paisley lining. So those exist.


----------



## Skittle

Shelby33 said:


> Oh you saw on with paisley? Maybe 07?





samfalstaff said:


> Stonewash blue or black? I have a stonewash black Nikki with paisley lining. So those exist.



Thank you! 

I saw a sold stonewash blue on Poshmark with paisley lining. I searched the forum, but I couldn't find a mention of a stonewash blue with a lining other than mosaic.

The reason I am curious is because I bought a Nikki that was listed as Navy with paisley lining, but I couldn't find a mention of a navy Nikki with paisley either, that I thought that maybe it could actually be stonewash blue. 

@samfalstaff your Nikki must be gorgeous! I haven't heard of stonewash black with FDL either. 

I wonder where and when exactly were they sold. I could only find Nikkis starting in 2007 at the usual stores mentioned in the forum (I used the Wayback Machine to try and peek to see what they were selling during those years), but I couldn't see pictures.


----------



## Haughty

Skittle said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I saw a sold stonewash blue on Poshmark with paisley lining. I searched the forum, but I couldn't find a mention of a stonewash blue with a lining other than mosaic.
> 
> The reason I am curious is because I bought a Nikki that was listed as Navy with paisley lining, but I couldn't find a mention of a navy Nikki with paisley either, that I thought that maybe it could actually be stonewash blue.
> 
> @samfalstaff your Nikki must be gorgeous! I haven't heard of stonewash black with FDL either.
> 
> I wonder where and when exactly were they sold. I could only find Nikkis starting in 2007 at the usual stores mentioned in the forum (I used the Wayback Machine to try and peek to see what they were selling during those years), but I couldn't see pictures.


SW blue is very deceiving.   Could easily be mistaken for gray.


----------



## samfalstaff

Haughty said:


> SW blue is very deceiving.   Could easily be mistaken for gray.


That's true. Usually the zipper track will give it away, but there isn't any on a Nikki.


----------



## samfalstaff

Skittle said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I saw a sold stonewash blue on Poshmark with paisley lining. I searched the forum, but I couldn't find a mention of a stonewash blue with a lining other than mosaic.
> 
> The reason I am curious is because I bought a Nikki that was listed as Navy with paisley lining, but I couldn't find a mention of a navy Nikki with paisley either, that I thought that maybe it could actually be stonewash blue.
> 
> @samfalstaff your Nikki must be gorgeous! I haven't heard of stonewash black with FDL either.
> 
> I wonder where and when exactly were they sold. I could only find Nikkis starting in 2007 at the usual stores mentioned in the forum (I used the Wayback Machine to try and peek to see what they were selling during those years), but I couldn't see pictures.


I'd love to see a SW blue Nikki with paisley. Can you post a picture or the link to the sold listing?


----------



## Skittle

samfalstaff said:


> I'd love to see a SW blue Nikki with paisley. Can you post a picture or the link to the sold listing?











						SOLDRebecca Minkoff Rare Stonewash Blue Nikki
					

Shop turtlebead's closet or find the perfect look from millions of stylists. Fast shipping and buyer protection. This is a rare and absolutely authentic Rebecca Minkoff Nikki hobo in stonewash blue leather. She doesn't make leather like this anymore! The bag is in beautiful condition with no...




					poshmark.com


----------



## samfalstaff

Skittle said:


> SOLDRebecca Minkoff Rare Stonewash Blue Nikki
> 
> 
> Shop turtlebead's closet or find the perfect look from millions of stylists. Fast shipping and buyer protection. This is a rare and absolutely authentic Rebecca Minkoff Nikki hobo in stonewash blue leather. She doesn't make leather like this anymore! The bag is in beautiful condition with no...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poshmark.com


Thanks! That seller sounds familiar.


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> That's true. Usually the zipper track will give it away, but there isn't any on a Nikki.


What about the inside zipper?


----------



## samfalstaff

Shelby33 said:


> What about the inside zipper?


I looked in my FDL and paisley Nikkis - generic black zippers. So no help there.


----------



## Shelby33

samfalstaff said:


> I looked in my FDL and paisley Nikkis - generic black zippers. So no help there.


Oh OK.


----------



## Jeepgurl76

SWB Mattie ❤️


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Stonewash Blue Mattie, Tess and Nikki.


----------



## sdkitty

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Stonewash Blue Mattie, Tess and Nikki.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5080911
> View attachment 5080912


I think I need another SW bag


----------



## Shelby33

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Stonewash Blue Mattie, Tess and Nikki.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5080911
> View attachment 5080912


Beautiful!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

SW nikkis black and blue.


----------



## sdkitty

Jeepgurl76 said:


> SW nikkis black and blue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5083534


nice leather
black and grey? or black and blue?


----------



## shesnochill

samfalstaff said:


> Thanks! That seller sounds familiar.




I'm 99.1% sure the seller is indeed a former active Minkette / TPFer!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

sdkitty said:


> nice leather
> black and grey? or black and blue?


Black and blue. Depending on the lighting the blue will either look blue or grey.


----------



## sdkitty

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Black and blue. Depending on the lighting the blue will either look blue or grey.


those SW colors - sage, grey and blue - all can look grey depending upon the lighting
love that soft leather


----------



## Shelby33

I am pretty sure this is a red/brown SW special order.


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Shelby33 said:


> I am pretty sure this is a red/brown SW special order.
> 
> View attachment 5084382


No way didn’t know a Darling was made in a SW. hmm wonder if a MAC was maybe made in a SW?


----------



## Shelby33

I


Jeepgurl76 said:


> No way didn’t know a Darling was made in a SW. hmm wonder if a MAC was maybe made in a SW?


I'm not sure, there were so many SOs I can't keep up!


----------



## Antonia

Thanks to @samfalstaff 's  post on the RM for sale,  I scored this beautiful,  like new SW MAM with FDL and brass HW from the Real Real that just came today!   The leather still smells new like walking into a Wilson's Leather store!!   It's the only time you will hear me say I love all the wrinkles!!


----------



## sdkitty

Antonia said:


> Thanks to @samfalstaff 's  post on the RM for sale,  I scored this beautiful,  like new SW MAM with FDL and brass HW from the Real Real that just came today!   The leather still smells new like walking into a Wilson's Leather store!!   It's the only time you will hear me say I love all the wrinkles!!
> View attachment 5142163
> View attachment 5142164
> View attachment 5142165
> View attachment 5142166
> View attachment 5142167
> View attachment 5142168
> View attachment 5142169


beautiful
you usually prefer MAB?


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Antonia said:


> Thanks to @samfalstaff 's  post on the RM for sale,  I scored this beautiful,  like new SW MAM with FDL and brass HW from the Real Real that just came today!   The leather still smells new like walking into a Wilson's Leather store!!   It's the only time you will hear me say I love all the wrinkles!!
> View attachment 5142163
> View attachment 5142164
> View attachment 5142165
> View attachment 5142166
> View attachment 5142167
> View attachment 5142168
> View attachment 5142169


Looks stunning and that FDL


----------



## Antonia

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Looks stunning and that FDL


Thank you Carrie!!


----------



## Antonia

sdkitty said:


> beautiful
> you usually prefer MAB?


Thanks-yes...although I prefer MAB, I'm a sucker for anything SW/FDL/Brass combo!!  It cost a little over $50 with the 20% discount, so it was a steal!!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Antonia said:


> Thanks-yes...although I prefer MAB, I'm a sucker for anything SW/FDL/Brass combo!!  It cost a little over $50 with the 20% discount, so it was a steal!!


You got an amazing deal! Sometimes I just wanna buy a bag just for the FDL


----------



## sdkitty

Antonia said:


> Thanks-yes...although I prefer MAB, I'm a sucker for anything SW/FDL/Brass combo!!  It cost a little over $50 with the 20% discount, so it was a steal!!


so will you use the handles on your shoulder?....I've had several of these bags and I think they fit on shoulder but tighter than the MAB?


----------



## Antonia

sdkitty said:


> so will you use the handles on your shoulder?....I've had several of these bags and I think they fit on shoulder but tighter than the MAB?


Probably not as I don't even carry the MAB on the shoulder.  I've just always hand carried it or crook of arm.


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Thanks to @samfalstaff 's  post on the RM for sale,  I scored this beautiful,  like new SW MAM with FDL and brass HW from the Real Real that just came today!   The leather still smells new like walking into a Wilson's Leather store!!   It's the only time you will hear me say I love all the wrinkles!!
> View attachment 5142163
> View attachment 5142164
> View attachment 5142165
> View attachment 5142166
> View attachment 5142167
> View attachment 5142168
> View attachment 5142169


I love it!!!!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> Probably not as I don't even carry the MAB on the shoulder.  I've just always hand carried it or crook of arm.


Really? I ONLY carry them on my shoulder. I don't think I've ever done it any other way!


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> Really? I ONLY carry them on my shoulder. I don't think I've ever done it any other way!


I generally prefer to shoulder carry my bags too.....my Bal City is the exception.  that one I only use the shoulder strap when I really need to and the handles aren't long enough for shoulder


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> I love it!!!!


Thanks!!


Shelby33 said:


> Really? I ONLY carry them on my shoulder. I don't think I've ever done it any other way!


Yes, it feels weird to me on my shoulder-lol!!


----------



## samfalstaff

Antonia said:


> Thanks to @samfalstaff 's  post on the RM for sale,  I scored this beautiful,  like new SW MAM with FDL and brass HW from the Real Real that just came today!   The leather still smells new like walking into a Wilson's Leather store!!   It's the only time you will hear me say I love all the wrinkles!!
> View attachment 5142163
> View attachment 5142164
> View attachment 5142165
> View attachment 5142166
> View attachment 5142167
> View attachment 5142168
> View attachment 5142169


Nice!


----------



## Shelby33

I have used this on my SW blue MAM that had a small water spot on it, and it's now gone. First time I was ever able to get rid of one. I used it with baby wipes. 


Also used Kiwi Protect-All on SW, didn't hurt the leather and saved it from a possible butter disaster.


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> I have used this on my SW blue MAM that had a small water spot on it, and it's now gone. First time I was ever able to get rid of one. I used it with baby wipes.
> View attachment 5423617
> 
> Also used Kiwi Protect-All on SW, didn't hurt the leather and saved it from a possible butter disaster.


good to know...I have some spots on my SW bag...maybe I'll get some of this stuff
thanks


----------



## Shelby33

Shelby33 said:


> And to confuse us even more.....
> View attachment 4976579


@Antonia


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> @Antonia


OBSESSED!!!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> OBSESSED!!!


Oh yes me too!


----------



## Shelby33

SW chocolate MAB
SW Espresso MAM
SW black MAB
Sage stamped MAB
SW blue MAM


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> SW chocolate MAB
> SW Espresso MAM
> SW black MAB
> Sage stamped MAB
> SW blue MAM
> 
> View attachment 5571803
> 
> 
> View attachment 5571804


all beautiful...the blue does seem to show a bit more grain than the others


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> all beautiful...the blue does seem to show a bit more grain than the others


Oh I forgot the SW blue Mattie!


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> SW chocolate MAB
> SW Espresso MAM
> SW black MAB
> Sage stamped MAB
> SW blue MAM
> 
> View attachment 5571803
> 
> 
> View attachment 5571804


Loving blue SW leather the most too!  Great score!!!


----------



## Shelby33

Thank you!!!


----------



## LipglossedX

Shelby33 said:


> SW chocolate MAB
> SW Espresso MAM
> SW black MAB
> Sage stamped MAB
> SW blue MAM
> 
> View attachment 5571803
> 
> 
> View attachment 5571804



These are all so beautiful!!


----------



## Shelby33

LipglossedX said:


> These are all so beautiful!!


Thank you!


----------



## Antonia

SW sage MAB today


----------



## Sassy

Antonia said:


> SW sage MAB today
> 
> View attachment 5575298
> 
> 
> View attachment 5575299
> 
> 
> View attachment 5575300


Love the FDL lining peeking through!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> SW sage MAB today
> 
> View attachment 5575298
> 
> 
> View attachment 5575299
> 
> 
> View attachment 5575300


So pretty!!!


----------



## Shelby33

Sage stamped MAB


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> Sage stamped MAB
> 
> View attachment 5584068
> 
> 
> View attachment 5584069


This bag is so special and beautiful!!


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> This bag is so special and beautiful!!


It's especially special if you know what I mean!!


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> It's especially special if you know what I mean!!


Absolutely!!


----------



## sdkitty

@Shelby33 I think you mentioned recently that you had cleaned water marks off a SW bag?  I have a couple of spots on mine (not sure they're water or something else from my hands).  Can you please tell me what you used?  thanks


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> @Shelby33 I think you mentioned recently that you had cleaned water marks off a SW bag?  I have a couple of spots on mine (not sure they're water or something else from my hands).  Can you please tell me what you used?  thanks


I'm sorry I'm just seeing this, I used Lexol Leather Cleaner. Not the cleaner and conditioner.


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> I'm sorry I'm just seeing this, I used Lexol Leather Cleaner. Not the cleaner and conditioner.


thanks


----------



## sdkitty

Shelby33 said:


> I'm sorry I'm just seeing this, I used Lexol Leather Cleaner. Not the cleaner and conditioner.


like this?


----------



## Shelby33

sdkitty said:


> like this?
> View attachment 5599995


Yes!


----------



## Antonia

SW Nikki arrived already!


----------



## Antonia

The lining was not as bad as I thought but still a bit dingy, esp the bottom of the open pockets (you can see it's dingy in the photo's).


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Antonia said:


> SW Nikki arrived already!
> 
> View attachment 5625624
> 
> 
> View attachment 5625626
> 
> 
> View attachment 5625627
> 
> 
> View attachment 5625628
> 
> 
> View attachment 5625629
> 
> 
> View attachment 5625630


You really scored on this, it’s beautiful! The color on it is really nice it’s not faded like some and it’s in really good condition! Inside isn’t that bad at all. How do you like it?


----------



## sdkitty

Antonia said:


> The lining was not as bad as I thought but still a bit dingy, esp the bottom of the open pockets (you can see it's dingy in the photo's).


I don't think the lining looks so bad.  You could try spot cleaning it.  But once your stuff is in it, you won't notice any soil as much - unless it's gonna haunt you because you know it's there.


----------



## Antonia

sdkitty said:


> I don't think the lining looks so bad.  You could try spot cleaning it.  But once your stuff is in it, you won't notice any soil as much - unless it's gonna haunt you because you know it's there.


Thanks.  If it was really bad, I'd wash it but I might just leave it.  Like you said, once my stuff is in there, I won't give it a second thought.


----------



## sdkitty

Antonia said:


> Thanks.  If it was really bad, I'd wash it but I might just leave it.  Like you said, once my stuff is in there, I won't give it a second thought.


sometimes I'll "sanitize" the lining of a bag by spraying an alcohol/water combo on it.  just for a bit of peace of mind.  I don't think I'd try putting the lining of a SW bag in water....too risky IMO


----------



## Antonia

Jeepgurl76 said:


> You really scored on this, it’s beautiful! The color on it is really nice it’s not faded like some and it’s in really good condition! Inside isn’t that bad at all. How do you like it?


Thanks Carrie!  There are some marks on the outside (a few spots and some scratches) that are hard to capture in the photos.  I'll attach the TRR link because at least on their photo's you can really zoom in and see all the flaws.  My phone camera isn't that great.  I may try to take some more photo's at home near my sliding doors-maybe it'll show up more accurately.  I never found SW to be a saturated color to begin with...like they're all slightly faded in some way...know what I mean?  





__





						Loading…
					





					www.therealreal.com


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Antonia said:


> Thanks Carrie!  There are some marks on the outside (a few spots and some scratches) that are hard to capture in the photos.  I'll attach the TRR link because at least on their photo's you can really zoom in and see all the flaws.  My phone camera isn't that great.  I may try to take some more photo's at home near my sliding doors-maybe it'll show up more accurately.  I never found SW to be a saturated color to begin with...like they're all slightly faded in some way...know what I mean?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loading…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.therealreal.com


Ah I see what ya mean now. With some leather conditioner some of the spots may smooth out a bit. I would condition in it and see. Still looks really good though for the age of the bag. True SW not really a saturated color but your bag definitely looks close to its original color. Can’t wait to see your other Nikki when it arrives.


----------



## Shelby33

Antonia said:


> SW Nikki arrived already!
> 
> View attachment 5625624
> 
> 
> View attachment 5625626
> 
> 
> View attachment 5625627
> 
> 
> View attachment 5625628
> 
> 
> View attachment 5625629
> 
> 
> View attachment 5625630


Gorgeous!!


----------



## Shelby33

SW black Matinee


----------



## Antonia

Shelby33 said:


> SW black Matinee
> 
> View attachment 5626718


Looks dreamy!!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Shelby33 said:


> SW black Matinee
> 
> View attachment 5626718


Looks so good I’m so jelly lol! You always work your magic on the bags.


----------

